# Tim Page



## cgw (Aug 27, 2022)

No fear:









						Tim Page, Gonzo Photographer of the Vietnam War, Is Dead at 78
					

Fearless and free-spirited, he pushed the boundaries of life and photography, recording intimate images of combat that helped shift the course of the war.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

